# $40 remote comes with $50 Roamio OTA?



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Does the TiVo OTA for $50 come with the same Roamio replacement remote that costs $40 + shipping ?


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

SugarBowl said:


> Does the TiVo OTA for $50 come with the same Roamio replacement remote that costs $40 + shipping ?


Looks like it. If you are talking about the Best Buy deal, it also requires a one year subscription, so it's really $50 + $14.99/month.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

SugarBowl said:


> Does the TiVo OTA for $50 come with the same Roamio replacement remote that costs $40 + shipping ?


That's $50 plus service, with no option for lifetime you'll be paying $15 a month forever


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

rgr said:


> Looks like it. If you are talking about the Best Buy deal, it also requires a one year subscription, so it's really $50 + $14.99/month.


Though there is no requirement to actually activate service, so you can just buy the Roamio OTA just for a replacement remote and never activate service on the box.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

$50 for a remote and a hard drive seems like a decent deal...


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

davezatz said:


> $50 for a remote and a hard drive seems like a decent deal...


And a spare power supply. And if you're ready handy with electronics, maybe a few other spare parts you could cannibalize well.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I actually almost did that when I dropped the remote into a mug of water. I used a harmony 600 for a few days while the Roamio remote dried out. Fortunately, the Tivo remote was okay so I didn't have to spend the money.

I've rearranged things so a dunking is less likely, but who knows. Maybe next time.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

is this true? I need a new Hard Drive for my PC and I'd love a cheap $50 drive


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

spaldingclan said:


> is this true? I need a new Hard Drive for my PC and I'd love a cheap $50 drive


I don't think AV drives are appropriate for general PC use. Isn't their error correction logic disabled? Maybe there is a way to enable it?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

davezatz said:


> $50 for a remote and a hard drive seems like a decent deal...


I am wondering if that is why they don't carry the OTAs at my local BestBuy anymore. They found people were just buying them for parts, and maybe BestBuy only got some kickback money from TiVo when they were activated, and actually made nothing on the sale of the OTA. And because many weren't being activated BestBuy pulled them from the shelves. But because they had a agreement with TiVo to sell them, they still have them available online on their website and on eBay. ( Yes, I do have a tin foil hat, and can't understand why those large black sedans with little tiny hubcaps follow me everywhere I go!  )

I ask as TiVo sale rep if he knew if the OTAs were in fact being activated, and he said he didn't, but he might be able to find out.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

replaytv said:


> I am wondering if that is why they don't carry the OTAs at my local BestBuy anymore. They found people were just buying them for parts, and maybe BestBuy only got some kickback money from TiVo when they were activated, and actually made nothing on the sale of the OTA. And because many weren't being activated BestBuy pulled them from the shelves. But because they had a agreement with TiVo to sell them, they still have them available online on their website and on eBay.


It's an interesting thought. But I just checked Best Buy online and three of the four stores within 10 or 15 miles of me all have inventory.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

davezatz said:


> It's an interesting thought. But I just checked Best Buy online and three of the four stores within 10 or 15 miles of me all have inventory.


Odd, the WESTMINSTER CO
9369 SHERIDAN BLVD WESTMINSTER, CO 80031 
store shows they have them in stock, but that is the store that I was just at last week, and they had removed the slot that the OTAs use to sit at. I wander through that store when I am in the area and have never seen a OTA on the shelf. I'll have to go over there and see if they are there.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...uId=8758098&searchpage=true&_requestid=202053


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

You don't have to buy them in store. You can just order them on BestBuy.com. You even get free shipping.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-ro...rder/8758098.p?id=1219364357147&skuId=8758098


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tarheelblue32 said:


> And a spare power supply. And if you're ready handy with electronics, maybe a few other spare parts you could cannibalize well.


The basic units don't have a power supply. They use a power brick which costs like $6 from TiVo and can probably be bought elsewhere for less. (I bought a similar one for another device I have for $2/shipped on eBay)


----------

